# Looking for a place in Mexico with some specific conditions (if possible)



## Ibris77 (3 mo ago)

I know that there were few posts on this forum asking about the opinion on where to move in Mexico, but I have some specific conditions in mind, hopefully they are not too specific: 

I am looking for a place in Mexico, where: 

1. The climate is not humid, neither it is hot in summers, nor cold during the winters. Ideally it would have more or less nice not very hot / not cold temperatures all year around. I.e. for example, San Cristobal is not hot, neither it is particularily cold, but it is humid. I have heard that Guadalajara might have the conditions I am looking for, but I am not yet sure

2. It should not be completely dry. I.e. it would be great if it has river(s) running through or / and lake next to it. The land around it should be sutable for agreeculture.

3. The city / town either has good infrastructure itself, i.e. hospitals / food shops, internet, post, etc. or it is not far, i.e. within 1.5hrs - 2 hrs from the bigger city. Saying that, I would prefer the not very big town, upto 200K people. Something similar to San Cristobal is OK. 

4. It is safe. I.e. preferably not on the North of Mexico, where the cartels are active. 

Any ideas? Thank you for your attention.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

You are describing the Lake Chapala area.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Or many areas of Michoacan


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Patzcuaro is similar to San Cristobal and less humid. Tapalapa in Jalisco is small but not very far from Guadaljara. 
The south of Lake Chapala maybe to your liking.


----------

